

How To Be Happy. Lessons Learned From Depression. - AdamJBall
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/3d9c4eedb0e8

======
Stealth-
Exercise is spot on. It's amazing what exercise will do to your mood.

Unfortunately, when you become stressed exercise is often one of the first
things to be neglected. Over the last few years I've learned that having a
routine and sticking to it, no matter the circumstances, will do incredible
things for your mood and energy.

